
Why Facebook open-sourced its datacenters - lotusleaf1987
http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2011/04/why-facebook-open-sourced-its-datacenters.ars?comments=1#comments-bar
======
benologist
Not very much substance to the article - Facebook opened their designs because
they can't afford the manpower Google can.

------
1010011010
After google, yahoo and microsoft released their designs. Welcome to the
party!

Seriously, more open and efficient designs are good for everybody.

~~~
wmf
Google, Yahoo, and MS have released photos of their servers and datacenters
(and like online dating, sometimes the photos hide more than they reveal), not
CAD files.

------
nabaraj
They open sourced datacentres so they can sell their used servers and craps
later on.

------
lotusleaf1987
Best comments come from

monkeyrun: Just like why google can open source Android, because they are in
the business to sell Ads, not OS.

and trilby: Not to get soapboxy but is it a good thing that the pillars of
innovation in America are companies that run free consumer services in order
to sell ad space for products manufactured in China? I'm not one to ignore the
global economy but I wonder in this innovation and new economy are really all
their cracked up to be or if China really will own the west within 20 years.

